# Is my dog part coyote



## Dangerwolf1 (Apr 21, 2013)

I bought her and was told mother was husky and father was a coyote. she is 38 pounds tall and skinny legs big pointed ears. Yip yaps does not howl growls when happy (her version of a purr) she was born 2010 April, 22. Goes into heat once a year at mid to late Febuary and right now is pregnant and due April 24. As a 1 year old she would escape and run with a lone coyote it would circle our yard waiting for her to come. Hunter shot the coyote and when she got loose last time she came back instantly when she noticed her friend was gone and was depressed finally cheered up when my father brought home a black German shepherd for her to play with. I guess she came into a silent heat the last time they were running together normally during heat time I keep them fully seperated didn't know she was pregnant until she was 7 weeks pregnant got a vet to check and sure enough she is going to have puppies. I have a lot of people wanting her pups but really want to know if there is coyote in her.










































This is only acouple days ago


----------



## Dangerwolf1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Pics took today right now

Full body shows black tip tail, black bands on shoulder blades. And narrow muzzle









Close up of black bands


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

There is no way to know for sure unless you ask your vet to perform a DNA test to determine which mix you own. 
Be careful though, I'm not sure about the laws where you are, but in Ontario if your dog is part wolf/coyote/wild anything and the vet isn't willing to lie for you, animal control will take the animal and have it terminated.


----------



## Dangerwolf1 (Apr 21, 2013)

I live in kokomo, IN and by the laws i have read as long as the animal is not 100% wild animal then it's fine I also have a wolf hybrid of 12.5% timber wolf and 87.5% gsd she is most beutiful animal I have seen but the hardest I have ever taken care of got her from a breeding farm the only pup that wasn't born looking anything like a wolf I'll post her on here too.

And how much is DNA test?


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

It is possible but usually not likely. She does look a lot like a dog my husband had that was definitely half German Shepherd and half Coyote. The fellow who he got her from had raised a Coyote and was breeding it to his German Shepherd. They made great cattle dogs and she was really smart. She was black and tan like a German Shepherd but smaller and finer and looked a lot like your dog. That was a good many years ago so I don't have any pictures of her.


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

So is she pregnant with the coyotes pup's or the GSD's? Why would Hunter shoot the coyote? It doesn't seem like he was doing anything wrong other then liking your dog


----------



## Dangerwolf1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Lady told me she is certain it was a coyote she lived in country closest neighbor was 5 miles down the road. She only had one dog the mother a pure husky registered a breeding dog to a stud a state away normally and was an outside dog the lady noticed coyotes starting to hang around and one morning woke up to find one on her husky, her husband waited for it to get off then shot the coyote and took husky inside she had no money for vet and she didn't want to spay her breeding dog she had three pups and only one lived and that's mine the other two looked coyote while Wiley had more husky look. Lady was going to keep her but as a pup she kept running off to run with coyotes though mama husky carried her back often lady got tired of it sold her to my cousin and Wiley tried going after chickens so my cousin gave her to me and she is the most sweetest animal I have ever had. Only problem is she escapes literally chews a hole in the wall or floor and then I get calls from farmers telling me to get my coyote before she gets shot I have bright collars on her and normally a forlensent orange vest so farmers and hunters see her. Made me sick one day walking her in the forest and running in a hunter who had shot a coyote her size and look axactly like her except a little redder. Made me so scared I put up five layors of paneling and two layors of floor to keep her in and for two months so far no escapes(same hunter wants to buy one of her pups only because he fell in love with the sire my long haired black pure bred gsd. So many people want him he is my headache going through the terrible twos and driving me crazy. But he is my baby and going no where he would literally kill for me he nearly did once with no training to do so I was walking home and a drunk guy was harressing me and I yelled for help down the street and here comes My gsd bloody for he crashed through the bedroom window no hesitation he just attacked tore up the guys arm and chest before I could get him off guy ran/stumbled off never pressed charges most likely because he didn't want to go to jail for harressing me after that I got my gsd into training to get him taught where to attack if need so. Here's a picture of him


----------



## Dangerwolf1 (Apr 21, 2013)

He shot the coyote because it was the only one around In a small woods and scaring off deer. He shoots all coyotes nearly took a shot at Wiley luckily he saw her collar.


----------



## Dangerwolf1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Pregnant to gsd sire


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like a GSD/Husky mix to me. A coyote, in most cases, would sooner kill a dog than breed with it.


----------



## Dangerwolf1 (Apr 21, 2013)

After seeing some coyotes out here with dogs I don 't think that's true as long as coyote isn't starving and the dog isn't small. And gsd breeders in kokomo already told me they see no gsd in her


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

All of the confirmed coyote mixes I've known of have been behaviorally very distinct from a run of the mill pet dog. Your dog doesn't look to be coyote to me at all, sorry. 

Also, five miles is NOTHING to a male dog when a female is in heat. Male dogs probably came from farther away than that.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry, I don't see a Coydog in your pretty girl. Your dog looks a like an Alaskan Husky to me. Or an Alaskan Husky mix.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

No coyote to my eyes.

I agree with Syd:



> Looks like a GSD/Husky mix to me. A coyote, in most cases, would sooner kill a dog than breed with it.


That mix ends up in our local shelter periodically. I've seen a few dogs that look quite a bit like yours.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry just looks like a husky/shep to me. It is a beautiful dog, but I have to wonder why you bred a mix that is so common in our shelters.


----------

